# Floridians Forced By Disney to Train Their Own Replacements - Foreign.



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

> Republican senator and presidential candidate Marco Rubio is backing a bill that would triple the number of guest workers businesses could hire every year, after hundreds of workers in his state were fired and literally replaced by foreign guest workers.


You know, so they can take those job opening that can't be filled - like these:



> Disney, Southern California Edison and most recently Fossil Group have together fired hundreds of American tech workers and forced them to train their foreign replacements, many of whom were flown in specifically to take their job.


Floridians Are Displaced, Rubio Wants More Foreign Workers | The Daily Caller


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Any politician who feels the need to pander is not one I want to vote for.

He is spot on with nearly every other topic, but has this one bassackwards.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I take it you're not voting for Mr Rubio? But why work a tech job or even train for one if American workers can get $15 an hour at Mickey D's??


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

More than Rubio's stupidity is Disney firing Americans so they can hire foreigners. I like to think Walt would not be happy about this.

Even more than Disney doing this is that others are certainly doing it, too.


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

To me it is quite obvious what our senator from here in Florida is up too. He being Cuban by blood ( being born of Cuban parents here in the U. S.) knows that the relations between the U.S. and Cuba will ease and we will be flooded by Cubans who need work.:stick:


----------



## PatriotFlamethrower (Jan 10, 2015)

"It's a small world, after all"............................


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

PatriotFlamethrower said:


> "It's a small world, after all"............................


Oh, that was _good_! ::clapping::


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Last fall I hosted an event for my clients in a small coastal resort town. We were staying at a Marriott hotel property and damn near all the staff was foreigners, many who spoke limited or broken English. Most of my guests complained that they couldn't understand a server, or a check in person or an attendant at the golf shop. I was confused as why the resort would hire foreigners. 

What benefit does Disney or Marriott get by hiring foreigners? It makes no sense to me


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

Slippy said:


> What benefit does Disney or Marriott get by hiring foreigners? It makes no sense to me


It is cheap labor.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

How can someone force me to train my replacement? Seriously, I would walk off the job if they were going to replace me with a person I was supposed to train.
I was once told that in order to get my final check I had to sign a release of liability form... I'm sorry, WHAT? I told them that they had 24 hours to provide me with my check or the state and I would sue.
I got my check in 15 minutes. 

You have to know your rights and stand up for them!


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

American workers should actually be better, it shouldn't be don't hire foreigners bla. I'm sorry to say but there should be some kind of quota, a % of tech and a % of lettuce pickers. Immigration is almost mandatory its not going away, all that can be done is limiting legals. Because illegals are not here legally so are not obeying immigration laws in the first place. There was a guy I went to college with, he was forced to train his replacement. They moved a handkerchief factory overseas. I think if you don't train the replacement you could get fired, then no unemployment and the next company usually asks if you've been fired.


----------



## cdell (Feb 27, 2014)

I would quit before I trained a cheaper replacement.


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)




----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

cdell said:


> I would quit before I trained a cheaper replacement.


I could only hope to be in a financial position to do so.

Note to self: cancel plans for trip to Disney. They can kiss my grits.


----------

